# MFTS



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Be with us,me now Dear God through your son I pray this please Lord.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you for your Son, we are not worthy but but are greatful.For there is no other under heaven amongst men in which we MUST be saved.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

You do bring the rain, and I Lord as well know why we all fall short of your Glory forgive us where we fail you.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

No matter what I do or we do He will always love us it is up to us to please Him.He was buried and rose without a doubt,He will be back there is no doubt.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

He is our creator what or who else can handle the responsibility He has.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Best team I ever joined was being born again.I fall but get back up He knows my heart,good or bad.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Amy God chose your voice for this song wow.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Best team I ever joined was being born again.I fall but get back up He knows my heart,good or bad.


Sorry not sure why the same song was posted .


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks guys on a Saturday morning...


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)




----------

